

Ask HN: Help us find a conference for mathematics and art in the US? - garycomtois

I&#x27;m trying to help an artist find a conference or other venue to exhibit some art work he developed which relate to tesselations (objects which cover or tile the plane, similar to to some of M. C. Escher&#x27;s work).<p>I&#x27;ve found the Bridges Conference (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bridgesmathart.org&#x2F;), which is running in Finland in 2016 but we are also interested in smaller conferences, particularly those held in the US.<p>The medium is linoleum and other floor covering textiles, rugs, carpets, etc. so we are also interested in conferences specific to these materials; so far the ones I&#x27;ve found focus on installation and other industrial uses rather than art and mathematics.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
jeffmould
You may try contacting major art museums in the US they would probably be
better suited to answer this question specifically. Ideas would be the
Smithsonian in DC or NY Metropolitan Art Gallery.

~~~
garycomtois
Good suggestion, thanks. I'm also going to look for a local opportunities to
exhibit.

